

Hacker Entrepreneur in Residence - comforteagle

I run a small, but successful Web1.0 company, but am looking for a new bright spark as Hacker Entrepreneur in Residence.<p>What’s that? All the fun of a startup without all the risk.  YC folks who don't want VC might be interested.<p>inevitable.cc or http://tinyurl.com/5hr434
======
webwright
This looks like a cool op. 99.9% of people can't afford to do a startup unless
it has near-zero costs.

Of course, a lot of what makes startups succeed is scarcity of resources and
fear of imminent and public failure. You're taking that away and functionally
creating an incubator, which have long histories of producing mediocre
startups/products.

If I were you, I'd adjust it to: 1) Pay bread/water wages. 2) Give them skin
in the game (equity). As much as you can stand. 3) Tell them they have 6
months to build something people want/like or their salary goes to zero and
they can continue on like any other entrepreneur (for the love/belief in the
project and the hope that they can make it go big). 4) Hire 2 people, not one.

~~~
comforteagle
Interesting. I am willing to do exactly this if more feedback comes in
supporting it vs what I'm currently proposing. Thanks Tony.

~~~
wheels
I agree, for what it's worth. Fear is an essential component to the mix.

One thing I'd add -- building something people want isn't a silver bullet.
Building something people want enough that there's value generated is. Mixing
that up, which is way, way too often done on this site, is fatal.

------
wheels
This doesn't make any sense to me. What do you get out of it? What do you
require of said hacker? Do want partial ownership or just someone to bounce
ideas off of? What do you mean by in-residence combined with we-don't-care-
where-you-live?

There's really not enough info there for someone to decide if it's interesting
or not.

~~~
comforteagle
What do you get out of it?: Great products/apps What do you require of said
hacker?: Build Interesting Stuff Do want partial ownership or just someone to
bounce ideas off of?: Partial Ownership. What do you mean by in-residence
combined with we-don't-care-where-you-live? It means you're a part of our
existing company charged with acting & creating like an entrepreneur.
Basically you get a salary to work on your cool ideas.

~~~
wheels
Ok, now I get it. You're more or less looking to hire a zany creative person
to bring in some creative energy. Which is cool.

That said, in my opinion, the suspense, and really, the hard part, of being an
entrepreneur is figuring out how to get a business to fly. Ideas and
implementing them is the easy part. :-)

~~~
comforteagle
My feeling and experience has been that you have to iterate through enough
ideas until you find one that actually works. Good ideas fail too.

------
spydez
Tis days like these I kick myself for never getting any of my hobby projects
into a psuedo-finish, presentable state...

~~~
comforteagle
Indeed. Finishing is a key characteristic.

~~~
swombat
Seems like the normal thing. From your blog: "You can't be normal and expect
abnormal returns". Advice: open your mind. Some people are amazing at starting
great things but not so good at finishing them. If you can balance that out,
you win.

Out of curiosity, I presume the reason why you want a "young hacker" is
because you can't afford an older one?

~~~
comforteagle
LOL no. Just someone who hasn't a lot of pre-conceived ideas of what is/isn't
possible. We have those already. LOL

------
icey
This is essentially like the patronage movement Giles talked about in one of
his talks, eh?

Cool idea, good luck!

------
mediageek
Whats the deal? Are you looking for an engineer or a partner for your firm

~~~
comforteagle
I'm looking for someone who creates cool apps to develop them in my company.
If they're a hit we spin them out.

------
menloparkbum
does it pay as much as being a real EIR?

